# Looking for a little advice...



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm about to build a new home theater and am trying to decide on a system. 

The projector that I'm leaning towards at the moment is the JVC D-ILA. They have a new one coming out with a 50,000:1 contrast ratio. It appears the Pioneer Elite and Meridian are just copies of their older projector so, I guess they are good quality. I saw the Meridian projector today and it looked fantastic. So, here's my problem... I was offered a "display" model Runco 3-chip DLP projector for a REALLY good price. It'd still be more than the JVC, but well below their normal cost. It's a 720 projector though, and I'm a little perplexed about spending that much money on an "older" technology. 

So, any thoughts? Any other projectors in the $7-15K price range to consider?

Thanks...CWJ


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

First off, welcome to the shack. Sadly, you are talking about projectors way out of my price range (and that of most of my customers). There are a lot of good people here, though, so hopefully you will get an answer.

Good luck, and welcome.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Coty...

It's a bit out of my price range as well..Just a bit!!!!:daydream:

If I had that sort of money to spend, I don't think I would get a 720p.!
There are some excellent 1080p. projectors around for that money and I would suggest that you seriously consider looking into one of those..


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

1080p is a must if Blu-ray's your target.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks guys. I've lurked around this site for a couple years without posting. Gotten some good information off here.

I'm finally finished with fellowship, and now I get to spend some money on a few toys. I wish that I was able to purchase one of the 3-chip 1080P projectors, but that's a little out of the budget this time around. I was really looking at the JVC D-ILA or the Sony SXRD projectors. I was talking with one of the dealers around here and he offered the Runco 3-chip 720P projector for a really good price. I was hoping someone here had seen the Runco and one of the better 1080P projectors on the market in a "side-by-side" type comparison. We saw a Meridian projector, which is in essence the JVC, and the Runco using the same DVD material, but in different stores with different players/processors. 

Thanks...CWJ


----------

